# FCGBA Scholarship Fund Raiser- Christmas Wreaths



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Thank you all for viewing my post. Last year the FCGBA was able to award two $500 scholarships.

FCGBA having Christmas Wreath Sale for Scholarship Fund

The Freestone County Goat Breeders Association is selling Christmas Wreaths for our scholarship fund raiser. These are beautiful wreaths and we hope that you find them attractive also and help us in helping some hard-working youngsters to realize their dream of a college education. The price is $35 per wreath and can be shipped directly to your friends or loved ones. The order form for the wreaths can be found on our web site at www.freestonecountygoats.org. Mail your order form with payment to: FCGBA, P.O. Box 1553, Fairfield, Texas, 75840. Orders must be received by October 13th. If you have any questions or need assistance in regards to our fund raiser you can give Fred VanderMartin a call at 903-388-8528 or e-mail [email protected] or Gary Tugwell at 903-390-7780 or e-mail [email protected] Thank you for your support in our efforts to assist in the education of our Young Adults.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Fred, they are beautiful. I just wish I was not allergic to them. I can never have a real tree or go to a house with one. I break out so bad and then oh I can not breath. That makes it a little hard. 

What a great idea thou.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

They are BEAUTIFUL!!! I will have to give this some serious thought! I might have to get one or two :wink: I do have a couple of questions though...

I saw on the website where it said that the $35 includes tax AND shipping... is that right? (if so, that is a REALLY good price!!!) If you purchase a wreath, when is the round about time it is supposed to arrive at your home?

Thanks! And I think the wreaths are a GREAT idea! :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

those look great!


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

OK Brandi, I hope I can answer your questions correctly! Our FCGBA Treasurer Gwen VanderMartin (my dear, darling wife!) says that she can recieve your orders by October 20th at the latest. She has to retype every order before she turns it in on November 1st. She said that folks who live in cooler climes can expect their wreaths in the 3rd or 4th week of November. In warmer places like Texas or California or the Southwest they can expect to recieve them by the first week in December. The lady at the company said they dry out too quick in warmer climates. Yes, the price does include taxes and shipping and they will be shipped to the adress specified.

Thanks for your interest in our fund raiser! :hi5: 

Gwens Phone # is 903-388-0655 if you have any more questions. This way you can speak to the smart woman running the show instead of the dumb man doing all of the grunt work! :doh:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

That sounds great!!! Thank you :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Thank you all for viewing my post for our fund raiser. I picked up our first 3 orders for 8 wreaths on Thursday. Gwen will have to get busy and start typing it up! I think she was just relieved to have something to do with this project. If anyone has any other suggestions for fund raising please let me know. Thanks! :wave:


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

We are doing well with two more orders this week. Thank You.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

One more order with two wreaths. Movin' right along! 
:snow: :snowbounce: :snowlaugh: :snowcool: :snowman: :snowhat: :thankU:


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Only a few more weeks left to place your orders. Thanks to all who have sent your orders in!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

so..shipping to Alaska would be free? thats something you'd never come by. usually places wont ship up here. would the wreaths make it ok..over 2000 miles?


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Let me check and I will get right back to you.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Katrina, Gwen will check on Monday and get a definite answer for you. The shipping is included in the price for the lower 48, but she isn't sure about the Great State of Alaska!


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

We can recieve orders till the 13th. Please send your orders in by that date!


----------

